# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG  v1.0.6

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.0.6 - Samsung GT-S6012,LG C660H,Toshiba G810 and more!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.0.6 Release Notes:*  
* Added support for the following models:> *Samsung GT-S6010* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Samsung GT-S6012* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *LG C660H* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *LG C660R* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Toshiba G810* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
> *Toshiba G910* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya). * Added support for Broadcom BCM21654 Mobile Processor with eMMC storage.
* Repair and Full Flash files are uploaded to the Support Area.
* Released some improvements to the main software.  
We continue our hard work on adding new CPUs and mobile devices to the list of supported,
so stay tuned and follow the news, 'cause it's going to get hot!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

